# Dominator Tungsten Weights



## Jim (Feb 25, 2011)

I purchased some of these weights and they arrived today. These are really nice weights and are of high quality for sure. Here in Mass(your state to follow shortly I'm sure) lead has been banned. They will start enforcing it next year I guess.

Anyway I ordered the weights on February 23 at 9:00 AM. They arrived today, two days later. How is that for service. 

If your looking for tungsten take a look at Dominator Tungsten weights. He sells them per piece and he has colored ones too.

https://www.dominatortungstenweights.com/


----------



## Decatur (Feb 25, 2011)

Considerably cheaper than what BPS sells there tungsten worm weights for! $.50 each versus $1.25 each!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jim said:


> I purchased some of these weights and they arrived today. These are really nice weights and are of high quality for sure. Here in Mass(your state to follow shortly I'm sure) lead has been banned. They will start enforcing it next year I guess.
> 
> Anyway I ordered the weights on February 23 at 9:00 AM. They arrived today, two days later. How is that for service.
> 
> ...



You've been using lead this whole time?! Man, how can you hook up? Tungsten is SO much more sensitive!

/end sarcasm



I jumped on the tungsten band wagon over the summer, just because I am paranoid about the effects of lead on myself and the environment. I realize there are plenty of guys who have chewed on split shots their whole lives, but something about "reproductive harm" suggested by the state of California makes me want to pay more :wink: 


On the upside, it introduced me to bullet weights with inserts, which I like a lot. I'd put up a link but tacklewarehouse hasnt been working all night


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2011)

Decatur said:


> Considerably cheaper than what BPS sells there tungsten worm weights for! $.50 each versus $1.25 each!




PM me for a 10% discount code too. 8)


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2011)

Question......Whats better inserts or no inserts?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 26, 2011)

The ones with inserts do not have the same quality of a hole drilled through them and some think the inserts themselves can cause abrasion on the line. The ones with inserts are also very hard (if it works at all) to peg the sinker on the line.


I recently bought a bunch of tungsten from Alley's tungsten based in TN. I got the weights two days later and when I emailed a question about it I got a phone call in return within 20 minutes making sure everything was right. The price was fair and the weights are awesome. He also sells some on eBay at times for less then on his site. 

https://www.alleystungsten.com/ if you are interested in checking him out Jim... from talking to him on the phone he might be a good candidate for a site sponsorship!


----------

